# Office 365 >  >  External link error, but I didn't create any external link.

## DavidObeid

Greetings,

I hope someone can help with this.

I am using Excel 365. I created a spreadsheet that when I try to open in the excel online app gives an error saying, Links disabled. Links to external workbooks are not supported and have been disabled.

My problem is that I didn't create any external links and that I can't find any in the entire workbook.  I have tried doing a find on a square bracket [ (without the quote marks, and searching the workbook and looking in formulas) but found no occurrences of the square bracket. 

Help please!

----------


## martindwilson

is there anything in Name manager?

----------


## accedeholdings

I also experienced that same error. What I did is to create another account then try creating spreadsheet again and the error is still there. That came to my senses to shift to Google Docs.

----------

